# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si të formatoj diskun ose një pjesë të tij

## edspace

Tek MyComputer klikoje me butonin e djathtë diskun që do të fshish dhe zgjidh properties. Mbaj shënim numrin e kapacitetit (capacity). 

*Krijo boot disk*
- Shkarko Boot Disk të WinME këtu ose tek bootdisk.com
- Fut një disk flopi bosh në kompjuter dhe hap skedarin që shkarkove. 
- Shtyp butonin OK dhe prit sa të krijohet boot disk

*Fshi diskun*
- Lëre diskun brënda në kompjuter dhe rifilloje kompjuterin
- Prit deri sa të shikosh në ekran *A:\>* dhe pastaj shkruaj komandën
A:\> *fdisk*
- Përgjigju *Y* (yes) për pyetjet e fillimit. (larg disk support, ntfs)

Tani duhet të shikosh në ekran menunë si më poshtë:


```
FDISK Options

  Current Fixed disk drive: 1

  Choose one of the following:

  1. Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive
  
  2.  Set active partition
  3.  Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive
  4.  Display partition information
  5.  Change current fixed disk drive

  Enter choice:  [ 1 ] 

  Press Esc to exit FDISK
```

Zgjidh *display partition information* duke shtypur butonin 4.

Pastaj do shikosh diçka si më poshtë.


```
 Current fixed disk drive:  1

  Partition    Status    Type           Volume Label     Mbytes     System        Usage
   C: 1           A      PRI DOS         WIN95           2047        FAT16         68%
      2                  EXT DOS                         969                       32%

  Total disk space is 6031 Mbytes (1 Mbyte = 1048576 bytes)

  The Extended DOS Partition contains Logical DOS Drives.
  Do you want to display the logical drive information  (Y/N) . . . . . . ?
```

Në këtë rast C: është pjesa ku është instaluar sistemi operativ dhe quhet pjesa kryesore (primary). 

Ndarjet e tjera bëjnë pjesë në EXT DOS që është grupi i ndarjeve shtesë. 
Përgjigju Y (yes) për të parë ndarjet e tjere të hard diskut, si më poshtë. 



```
Display Logical DOS Drive Information

  Drv   Volume     Label     Mbytes         System            Usage
  D:                          1969          UNKNOWN           100%
  E:                          2015          UNKNOWN           100%

  Total Extended DOS Partition is 3984 Mbytes (1 MByte = 1048576 bytes)
```

Në këtë rast disku ka edhe dy pjesë të tjera: D që është 1969 MB dhe E që është 2015MB. Njëra nga ndarjet ka të njëjtat numra që mbajte shënim nga My Computer. Gjej diskun që ka të njëjtën madhësi (Mbytes) ose të njëjtën etiketë(label) dhe mbaj shënim shkronjën që i është caktuar. (D, E, F, G....). 

Bazohemi mbi madhësinë dhe etiketën sepse shkronjat C, D, E, F, G mund të jenë ndryshojnë nga windows në dos. D: që ti shikon në windows mund të jetë E: në dos dhe gabimisht fshin tjetër për tjetër. Prandaj gjithmonë duhet të përdorësh fdisk për të parë shkronjën që i ka caktuar DOS-i diskut që do të fshish. 

- Tani që mësuam shkronjën e pjesës që duam të fshijmë, shtyp butonin ESC për të dalë nga fdisk dhe të kthehesh tek *A:\>*

- Shtyp komandën
A:\> *format shkronja:*

Shkronja zëvëndësoje me shkronjën që mbajte shënim më lart. Nqs ështe C komanda do ishte
A:\> *format C:*

Nqs shkronja ështe D
A:\> *format D:*



- Pasi të bësh këtë, duhet të shtypësh Y (yes) për të konfirmuar fshirjen. 
Pastaj kompjuteri do të të pyesë për një etiketë (label) që po të duash mund ta lësh edhe bosh. Nuk ka rëndësi çfarë shkruan dhe e ndryshon edhe në windows po të duash. 

Kur të mbarojë procesi i fshirjes, do dalësh përsëri tek A:\>.  
- Hiqe diskun nga kompjuteri dhe shtyp ctrl+alt+del për të rifilluar kompjuterin. 

Kompjuteri do hapet përsëri në Windows (nqs nuk e fshive windows) dhe pastaj mund të shkosh tek My Computer për të parë nqs është fshirë me sukses. 

Për më shumë mbi FDISK dhe FORMAT mund të lexosh faqen e microsoft këtu. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q255867/

Formatimi në DOS përdor formatin FAT/32 që përdoret në win95, 98, Me. Windows XP mund të përdorë Fat32 dhe NTFS por rekomandohet NTFS. 

*Ndryshimi nga FAT në NTFS (informacioni në disk nuk ndryshon)*
Po marr si shëmbull diskun D, prandaj po përdor shkronjën D. Për disqet e tjerë përdor shkronjën përkatëse. 
- Start > run > cmd
- Shtyp komandën *vol D:*
- Shtyp komandën *convert D: /FS:NTFS*
- Shkruaj emrin e diskut që doli nga komanda *vol*
Volume in drive D is ___emri______
- Përgjigju Y për të konfirmuar ndryshimin. 
- Prit sa të mbarojë procesi dhe kthehu përsëri në windows.

----------

